

How to succeed at Infrastructure Automation - ostrowski
http://mlafeldt.github.io/blog/how-to-succeed-at-infrastructure-automation/

======
poseid
nice! I like the idea of not over-engineering. it is also the core of the
agile manifesto (interactions above processes and tools).

Well, on the other hand, in companies based on technology, it can make sense
to explore new tools and concepts once in a while.

